# The Non OEM Rims Thread



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Not sure if this has been done before? Let's try and collect as many aftermarket rims as possible! Let this be an inspiration for those wanting to go the non OEM way. :twisted: I'm kicking it off with a couple of photos I just photoshopped. Who can guess the models they are from?  (had a bit of a hurry with the last one it seems...)

PS. Don't get me wrong, I really love some of the OEM choices. Still cool to see what options we have.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aston martin, not sure which model

Porsche 918

Last 2, aventador ?!


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

billyali86 said:


> Aston martin, not sure which model
> 
> Porsche 918
> 
> Last 2, aventador ?!


Yes, yes and yes. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

The AM rims are from the Vanquish, quite like them. Gives the TTRS a "Superleggera look"


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

First one possibly, but the rest just do not suit the TT. Oem for the win.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Great thread! Though I haven't really seen any wheels to date I like better than my 19" TTRS OEM rollers. SHOW US YOUR WHEELS!


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree, good thinking about this thread topic!


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, here is my new wheels. Quantum44 s1 matte gun metal. 19x9,5 et 45. fits nicely and i really like them.


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice wheels....I like the concave style


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

amit91987 said:


> Nice wheels....I like the concave style


x2


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":7x4w91ca]
> 
> 
> amit91987 said:
> ...


Love concave wheels!


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

a pic of my TT, with CH 02 rims. Wondering about going up to 19" though [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Donkikonki said:


> Hi, here is my new wheels. Quantum44 s1 matte gun metal. 19x9,5 et 45. fits nicely and i really like them.


Seems like ET45 is a good choice, how wide tyres are you running?


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

20" With continental Contact5 Rubber


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

ET 45 fits fine and im running continental contisportcontact5 245/35.

In front there is not too much space between brake caliper and the wheel. But i think it could be even closer to fender, maybe 5mm spacer and it would be perfect. But no rubbing at all. Im thinking to get h&r springs soon so lets see how it goes.. should not be rubbing even then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the TT is one of the only cars you can get away with after market wheels without having to lower the car, got me looking at wheels now lol


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

V6KMO said:


> 20" With continental Contact5 Rubber


I quite like that! Makes the TT look a bit like concept car


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Donkikonki said:


> ET 45 fits fine and im running continental contisportcontact5 245/35.
> 
> In front there is not too much space between brake caliper and the wheel. But i think it could be even closer to fender, maybe 5mm spacer and it would be perfect. But no rubbing at all. Im thinking to get h&r springs soon so lets see how it goes.. should not be rubbing even then.


5mm spacer with a 30mm drop and you have one seriously sick ride!


----------



## Donkikonki (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, not that much drop... 8) im looking little bit better drive with anti roll bars and springs, so i can still keep mag ride! maybe 15 mm drop, 20 absolutely max! I think tts is pretty good the way it is, doesnt have to drop that much... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Donkikonki said:


> Well, not that much drop... 8) im looking little bit better drive with anti roll bars and springs, so i can still keep mag ride! maybe 15 mm drop, 20 absolutely max! I think tts is pretty good the way it is, doesnt have to drop that much...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


That's right, I forgot you had a TTS...  15mm would probably do it then [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Donkikonki said:


> Hi, here is my new wheels. Quantum44 s1 matte gun metal. 19x9,5 et 45. fits nicely and i really like them.


Thread rival I know but was hoping you can tell me what profile tyres you fitted on your 9.5J width, the normal 255 with a bit of stretch ?

Cheers


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wasn't sure to start a new thread or just post here as it's non-OEM alloy wheels related; well here goes:

I am looking to get these alloys over the summer period; 3SDM 0.06 in a staggered fitment. They are 19" x 8.5" fronts (with options to have a et35 or et42 offset) and 19" x 10" rears (et35 offset).





My first questions will have any issues with fitting 10" wide alloys on my TT? I plan on lowering at some point (probably 30mm) with Eibach or H&R springs. Currently on standard s-line suspension.

My second question, what's the best tyre size to run for a staggered setup and without the tyres look too stretched?

Nick :wink:


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There is only one correct size of tyre for 19" rims and that is 255/35 19. With 8.5" rims you are at the minimum width for the tyres and with 10" you are at the maximum. So the rears will look stretched and the fronts pinched.

I can't comment on what problems you may find with the rears but IMO 10" is too wide for any road-going TT.


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

tttony said:


> There is only one correct size of tyre for 19" rims and that is 255/35 19. With 8.5" rims you are at the minimum width for the tyres and with 10" you are at the maximum. So the rears will look stretched and the fronts pinched.
> 
> I can't comment on what problems you may find with the rears but IMO 10" is too wide for any road-going TT.


Coming from BMW, I am used to a staggered fitment; and after seeing this TTRS running 19x10 all round with et36 offset, makes me want to consider the 10" wider 3SDM's. I may just go for 8.5" all round. Decisions Decisions??? :?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Cage911 said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one correct size of tyre for 19" rims and that is 255/35 19. With 8.5" rims you are at the minimum width for the tyres and with 10" you are at the maximum. So the rears will look stretched and the fronts pinched.
> ...


Now that is one mean looking TT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

sebbevanb said:


> a pic of my TT, with CH 02 rims. Wondering about going up to 19" though [smiley=dude.gif]


I'm looking at these .... Did you go for 9j wide? What et are you running? Cheers


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cage911 said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one correct size of tyre for 19" rims and that is 255/35 19. With 8.5" rims you are at the minimum width for the tyres and with 10" you are at the maximum. So the rears will look stretched and the fronts pinched.
> ...


That looks the dogs danglies ... put it this way if you go for the 8.5's you're going to wish you'd gone for the 10's on more than one occasion. Only thing is, what mods and tyre sizes are needed to run 10's and what offset would be doable without serious rubbing ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive pondered on buying 20" ET37 rims with 245/30/20 rubber but am put off by the worry of rubbing

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Templar said:


> Cage911 said:
> 
> 
> > tttony said:
> ...


Looks like I can get 8.5" and 9.5" set up from here: http://caraudiosecurity.com/0-06-19-all ... -staggered ; will have check what the offset they offer.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What width Gord ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry Jase 9J

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

@Cage, I've been informed that 9.5 is fine on a 45 offset but I'd do some homework to make doubly sure.

I'm currently looking around at the moment with a similar requirement as just stated and running 255 width tyres, only concern is the inner width of quite a few aftermarket wheels have clearance issues with the brakes on the RS. You'll notice if you look closely the stepped inner rim on the AM wheels.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

gogs said:


> Sorry Jase 9J
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Shouldn't see a problem mate, the overall rolling radius wouldn't be much different to what you have already if you choose the right width tyre...thought you were going for 10's for a minute.


----------



## jake-c (Jun 2, 2010)

Not many oem wheels I like at all so had to be non oem for me.


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Templar said:


> @Cage, I've been informed that 9.5 is fine on a 45 offset but I'd do some homework to make doubly sure.
> 
> I'm currently looking around at the moment with a similar requirement as just stated and running 255 width tyres, only concern is the inner width of quite a few aftermarket wheels have clearance issues with the brakes on the RS. You'll notice if you look closely the stepped inner rim on the AM wheels.


Thanks; I will be do plenty of research before finally biting the bullet. :wink:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cage smithtt had they wheels on his car could maybe check his posts see what size he went with


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Cage smithtt had they wheels on his car could maybe check his posts see what size he went with


He had 8.5" x18" (et42) and 9.5" x 18" (et40); they looked awesome on his car, but I definitely want to continue running 19's.

Nick


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the Rollers on the TTRS, just wish it had a bit more concave like the ones on the RS5 :mrgreen:

I wanted more concave than what I had on my OEM 18s so I got these .. Avant Garde M510, 19x9.5 ET40


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

mine

rotiform tmb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

tt-ho said:


> I love the Rollers on the TTRS, just wish it had a bit more concave like the ones on the RS5 :mrgreen:
> 
> I wanted more concave than what I had on my OEM 18s so I got these .. Avant Garde M510, 19x9.5 ET40


Looks great this car! Love the colour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm seriously considering a set of Quantum44 S4's. They've got a nice dished look to them..


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

legend139 said:


> Looks great this car! Love the colour!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

*Templar*, those look great! What size/width/offset do they come in?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

BBS are timeless, bias opinion of course.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Nice cheeky level shot across the stone cage, looks well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tt-ho said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great this car! Love the colour!
> ...





tt-ho said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great this car! Love the colour!
> ...


This particular design the S4, I believe comes in 19 x 9 or 10 with 45 offset. thought originally that 9.5 was available but that was on another of Quantums designs.
Think 10J is pushing it tbh...9.5 would be spot on, what you think..doable ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bear in mind if your quattro then you CAN'T run staggered fitment


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

That's abit of an old wife's tail. You can, I have, on every TT I've owned and covered about 70k in TT's with staggered wheels. It's a wet clutch, and not perminant 4wd.

The TTQS is staggered from factory! Just gotta keep your tyre sizes sensible, excessive camber will kill the diff before staggered wheels kill the transfer Haldex.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> Bear in mind if your quattro then you CAN'T run staggered fitment


Just for info I wasn't intending to have a staggered setup. 9.5 or 10 all round is my thinking. More concerned with issues or if it's possible to run 10J with a 45 offset on the TTRS really ?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had dealings with quite a few wheel companies and ALL advised against staggered


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> I have had dealings with quite a few wheel companies and ALL advised against staggered


What was their reasoning ? Would like to know more about this.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

That's just like all the tyre fitters advising against stretching tyres because innocent bunnies will die. I've never had a problem with them either.

Permanent 4wd might cause issues, but it's not even 50/50 power distribution, it's 60/40. It's not a direct drive, it goes through a variable wet clutch which disengages at higher speeds and I think it's 4 gear. There's no way having a few mm of difference in width will mess around with that :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think it's the width either tbh I think it's the slight difference in rolling radius that seems to worry people.. Not sure how much that would be between 9 fronts and 10 rears....what tyre size and profile would be used to get them matching as close as possible ?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup. Getting tyres close will obviously be advantageous. I have 225/35/19 on my 9.5's and 215/35/19 on my 8.5's. Stretched more on the 8.5's and leant up together there's hardly any difference in them.

My QS wheels were 235/40/18 all round on 8's and 8.5. So were obviously a little smaller rolling radius at the back.

I've ran mine for a day with 18's on one side and 19's on the other. Now that confused the ESP abit :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Reckon 255 on 10J could work without looking too stretched ?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a set of rials with 235/35 on a 10 and that wasnt too bad. Another 20mm on that will hardly be stretched at all.

Look on tyrestretch.com.


----------



## BoabTTs (Dec 15, 2014)

Slightly different from the norm but I like them


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

BoabTTs said:


> Slightly different from the norm but I like them


I personally think they look better on golfs if you ask me, mk6 I'm saying. Mate of mine use to have a pair as winters on air. Still nice to see something different!

Maybe if they were spaced out a it and tucked in with air then maybe.. Just a suggestion mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

neil_audiTT said:


> I have 225/35/19 on my 9.5's and 215/35/19 on my 8.5's. Stretched more on the 8.5's and leant up together there's hardly any difference in them.


I would never fit tyres that narrow on a wide wheel and then hammer it down german roads, 
I like as much rubber as possible in contact with the road


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

robokn said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have 225/35/19 on my 9.5's and 215/35/19 on my 8.5's. Stretched more on the 8.5's and leant up together there's hardly any difference in them.
> ...


This ^^^
Stretched tyres on a show car....not my cup of tea but...personal preference.
On a road car with poorly surfaced public roads I really can't see the point.
Do you not just get bad handling and fecked rims?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope. I've given it bastard around race tracks in Germany :lol:

They're not even that far out of TUV guidelines. Like I said, it's an age old debate. People moan about it but have never tried it.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

tt-ho said:


> I love the Rollers on the TTRS, just wish it had a bit more concave like the ones on the RS5 :mrgreen:
> 
> I wanted more concave than what I had on my OEM 18s so I got these .. Avant Garde M510, 19x9.5 ET40


I love those :twisted:


----------

